# Cigar Bid Insanity!



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

.....5 Vegas Gold Double Nickel is a good $2per cigar any day of the week. What I want to know is who are the SICK FREAKS bidding this moron up? Can't be a mistake as their are 5 lots being offered. And you can't say he thinks they are boxes as who would want 5 boxes. But again, who the HELL is bidding him up??? Some people just don't deserve the money they have/make.

5 Vegas Gold Double Nickel Box-Press (#1489059) - CigarBid.com

....just saw this. It opens today. 20 Box for 46 bucks. HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!

http://www.cigarbid.com/Auction/Lot/1494542/5-Vegas-Gold-Double-Nickel-Box-Press-20/


----------



## Dio (Nov 17, 2012)

This happens a lot. Cbid can be tricky when it comes to cigar pics.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Why????

At Cigars International the retail price for them is $69

To get them under $50 is quite a bargain.


----------



## Dio (Nov 17, 2012)

41 is the price for a 5er, which means he paid 205 in total for 25 sticks.


Gdaddy said:


> Why????
> 
> At Cigars International the retail price for them is $69
> 
> To get them under $50 is quite a bargain.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm shocked that any insanity would be linked to this fine online shop. Shocked, I say, SHOCKED!


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Dio said:


> 41 is the price for a 5er, which means he paid 205 in total for 25 sticks.


I stand corrected. I thought it was for a box. Perhaps the bidder thinks it's for a box also.


----------



## soxnationsmoker (May 1, 2013)

Gdaddy said:


> I stand corrected. I thought it was for a box. Perhaps the bidder thinks it's for a box also.


That or he REALLY REALLY likes these cigars!


----------



## Ancient Warrior (May 3, 2013)

I have noticed several instances where the bids are higher than the QB price. Now THAT is insanity!

In a couple cases it was a good $10-$20 difference!


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

This is why I always make sure to read the lot title.

This is not something that should happen. Especially since underneath each image reads _"Images for demonstration purposes only. See description for exact detail."_


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

At first glance it does appear to be a box. I've always wondered if this isn't done intentionally to trap a few people that don't read the fine print.


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

capttrips said:


> I'm shocked that any insanity would be linked to this fine online shop. Shocked, I say, SHOCKED!


Just as shocked as I am to see you opened, read, and replied to this thread.

As for the bid... probably thought they were boxes... or wasn't paying close enough attention when filling out his bid.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

capttrips said:


> I'm shocked that any insanity would be linked to this fine online shop. Shocked, I say, SHOCKED!


Contrary to guru Dave's philosophy, they are a fine online shop, but I do think this poor fellow should've read the description a little more closely.


----------



## Catiline (Jun 10, 2012)

Ancient Warrior said:


> I have noticed several instances where the bids are higher than the QB price. Now THAT is insanity!
> 
> In a couple cases it was a good $10-$20 difference!


Several instances? I find that to be true in almost ALL instances. :shock:


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

This is certainly not something CBID does intentionally. Imagine if they had to photograph every single lot exactly how it was? That would take a lot of extra time and money. All you have to do is read the description. It's not hard.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

He probably got fooled by the picture and thought it was a box, that's why.


----------



## MikeW (Jun 14, 2011)

Suzza said:


> This is certainly not something CBID does intentionally. Imagine if they had to photograph every single lot exactly how it was? That would take a lot of extra time and money. All you have to do is read the description. It's not hard.


Well, I am pretty sure it is intentional that they do not post pictures of 'exactly' what's for auction - not that they are intentionally misleading, they are just being "frugal" (or lazy!). Cigar Auctioneer shows exactly waht you are bidding on - a single, a 5 pack or a box and it shows a picture of a perfecto when they're selling a perfecto, etc. So it can be done - maybe it costs more but I suspect CA has fewer "accidents" with the bidding than does CBID.


----------



## thegunslinger (Aug 3, 2012)

They say a fool and his money are soon parted. Hopefully this individual learns his lesson and is more careful about reading the lot descriptions.

Though it does happen that auctions go over what you'd be able to buy them for even at your B&M.


----------



## bleber (Oct 13, 2012)

This same thing can and does happen on any auction site. Like buying a replacement side mirror on ebay, where the seller shows a picture of the car it belongs on...which is why you always read the listing prior to bidding. Never go by the picture alone on an auction site!

That's not to say this guy didn't read the listing. Maybe he really loves these cigars and doesn't care about money lol.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

The bidder may feel that they're worth $8.20 each, but I also suspect they thought they were bidding on boxes.

I emailed CigarBid and let them know about this auction...in case they decide to contact the bidder and confirm their bids. I couldn't let someone get blindsided by that, expecting to get 5 boxes of cigars and instead getting five 5-packs. So I did what I could to help 'em out


----------



## Dio (Nov 17, 2012)

I disagree. Look at cigarauctioneer, they correctly post photos of most, if not all, items.


Suzza said:


> This is certainly not something CBID does intentionally. Imagine if they had to photograph every single lot exactly how it was? That would take a lot of extra time and money. All you have to do is read the description. It's not hard.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

Suzza said:


> This is why I always make sure to read the lot title.
> 
> This is not something that should happen. Especially since underneath each image reads _"Images for demonstration purposes only. See description for exact detail."_


.....you are exactly correct. And even if you make an error they give you the option to call them and cancel your for a 15% restocking fee of the closing bid. So if these closed at lets say $13 per 5-Pack, which would be $75, he would have to pay a $11.25 penalty. If he comes to his senses he will do just that.


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

MikeW said:


> Well, I am pretty sure it is intentional that they do not post pictures of 'exactly' what's for auction - not that they are intentionally misleading, they are just being "frugal" (or lazy!). Cigar Auctioneer shows exactly waht you are bidding on - a single, a 5 pack or a box and it shows a picture of a perfecto when they're selling a perfecto, etc. So it can be done - maybe it costs more but I suspect CA has fewer "accidents" with the bidding than does CBID.





Dio said:


> I disagree. Look at cigarauctioneer, they correctly post photos of most, if not all, items.


The reason Cigar Auctioneer uses more photos is because they are just using what was already taken for Famous Smoke. CBID is doing the same thing with pictures from Cigars International. Nobody is taking extra pictures here. They are just using what they already have, and Famous Smoke just happens to take more photos for their site. So like I said, it WOULD take more time and money for CBID to show the lots exactly how they are because they would have to take more photos.


----------



## MikeW (Jun 14, 2011)

Suzza said:


> The reason Cigar Auctioneer uses more photos is because they are just using what was already taken for Famous Smoke. CBID is doing the same thing with pictures from Cigars International. Nobody is taking extra pictures here. They are just using what they already have, and Famous Smoke just happens to take more photos for their site. So like I said, it WOULD take more time and money for CBID to show the lots exactly how they are because they would have to take more photos.


Well, I suspect CI/CBID would rather deal with the erroneous bidding due to pictures that do not match the item for auction/written description than to take the time or money to photo an example of each item. Famous/CA spent the money. Probably has fewer related problems. Each vendor makes a choice.

As to the 'added cost' - I'm not sure I care because it doesn't change the amount I would bid for the cigar.


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

MikeW said:


> Well, I suspect CI/CBID would rather deal with the erroneous bidding due to pictures that do not match the item for auction/written description than to take the time or money to photo an example of each item. Famous/CA spent the money. Probably has fewer related problems. Each vendor makes a choice.
> 
> As to the 'added cost' - I'm not sure I care because it doesn't change the amount I would bid for the cigar.


Do you really think they WANT to deal with the complaints they are guaranteed to get every time someone receives a 5-pack in the mail thinking he was getting a box? Do you think they WANT to lose customers when they are forced to charge a restocking fee after someone sends the cigars back?


----------



## MikeW (Jun 14, 2011)

Suzza said:


> Do you really think they WANT to deal with the complaints they are guaranteed to get every time someone receives a 5-pack in the mail thinking he was getting a box? Do you think they WANT to lose customers when they are forced to charge a restocking fee after someone sends the cigars back?


I'm not sure I understand your logic.
You say they (CI/CBID) don't want to have to handle problems with customers but you say they don't want to spend the extra money to photo appropriate examples of the product they are selling and that leads to customers bidding on items in error. THEY (CI/CBID) have made a choice to deal with the problems with their customer service department rather than spending the money to mitigate the problem in the first place. I didn't say it makes sense to me either - nor to Famous, apparently.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Contrary to guru Dave's philosophy, they are a fine online shop, but I do think this poor fellow should've read the description a little more closely.


.....+1


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

.....this is what I just wrote their in the CBid forum.....

Calipso wrote:
Some of us actually like 5 Vegas, especially the Gold.

I suppose we should all be shot because we like things different than what you prefer. /sarcasm

People bidding that much on 5-packs, it's a simple issue of not reading the auction.

hey, I never said anything bad about the blend. I love Cask-Strength, Triple 'A', Miami, Serie 'A', and have smoked dozens of the Gold 7"x50 Churchill, which tastes better then other sizes. I even have a 5iver of the new 7.1" x 58 Salomon coming in my next order, which I won for 11 bucks.

In the 5 years I have bid here I have never seen anyone like the blend enough to want to win 5 boxes in one single auction. For all I know maybe this jamoke has already called cigar bid and cancelled the bid. But how many bidders had to mis-read this auction to bid over and over on 5-Packs to send the bid up to $41??? A ton of mis-reading, or idiot bidders.

1. The auction title 
*5-Pack: 5 Vegas Gold Double Nickel Box-Press*

2. Box Bid increments are always $3 
*Bid increment: $2.00*

3. the auction length is one day longer then Box Auctions. 
*Opens on May 09, 2013 6:39 PM 
Closes on May 13, 2013 11:49 PM*

4. and last it is listed under 5-Pack Auctions closing today 
*Search results: 138 results found for "Lots Closing Today"
Category: 5-Packs*

How many hint's do these, da airheads need.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Indeed.

Reading the details and a good dose of self-restraint are key to getting the most out of CBid.

One mistake I've made there a couple times is accidentally putting my max bid in the bid box. Oops! Tends to drive the price up pretty quickly


----------



## RJ-Harder (Apr 23, 2013)

Kind of like when that kid sold an "Xbox Box" for $300 on eBay. His mom made him return the money I think.

Except of course this listing is not misleading at all. Except maybe the picture.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

Bruck said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Reading the details and a good dose of self-restraint are key to getting the most out of CBid.
> 
> One mistake I've made there a couple times is accidentally putting my max bid in the bid box. Oops! Tends to drive the price up pretty quickly


.....did you know you can change your max bid any time you choose up until the regular bid reaches that amount? I have changed my mind many times when something better was posted after I had already placed a bid. Simply went in and reduced my max from lets say $27 down to the current bid of lets say $13, or whatever amount I wanted.


----------



## Anthony Johnson (Jan 23, 2007)

LMAO, I just got a 10 pack fro 24.99 through CI on these! Thats a bad day!


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

C Bid is not being deceptive and therefore is COMPLETLEY BLAMELESS! If someone wants to bid without fully understanding what they are doing, then they deserve to be parted with their money. If someone likes the way that cigarauctioneer.com runs their site better, then thats where they should shop.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

I saw the auction for these or something similar yesterday, and thought someone was out of their mind. I figured they didnt read the entire auction listing information. You have to be careful of the description for items as you'll get into a bidding war with someone who has not read the description to note what the auction is actually for whether a 5-pack or box.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

Isaac said:


> C Bid is not being deceptive and therefore is COMPLETLEY BLAMELESS! If someone wants to bid without fully understanding what they are doing, then they deserve to be parted with their money. If someone likes the way that cigarauctioneer.com runs their site better, then thats where they should shop.


....I actually use both. Cigar Auctioneer offers on a much smaller scale, but when Cigar Bid comes up short any one month I have no second thought about hitting C.A. They have a load of different, and good blends CBid will never offer like 601 White, Xen, 90 Miles, Aging Room, Perdomo Cuba Parejo, Grand Cru 2006, & Alabao, CAO Vision & Cx2, A.B. Vice Press, Padilla Crianza, Joya de Nic. Cabinetta, Fonseca Serie 'F', Don Tomas S.E. Conn, Don Sixto, Oliva El Cobre, Pepin Mi Barrio, Final Blend, Carinos Maduro, Murcielago, P.D.R. 1878, Rocky Patel Cuban Blend, and Te-Amo Revolution just to name a few.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

So the auction is now closed.

CigarBid never returned my email concerning this auction.

What's amazing is someone else outbid him to win one 5-pack for $45! So the poor fellow "only" got four 5-packs at $43 each.


----------



## Dio (Nov 17, 2012)

You are right that bidders should know what they are bidding on.

However, it is not wrong to say that cbid should try its best to improve the service. If CA can afford taking extra photos I don't see why cbid cannot.



Isaac said:


> C Bid is not being deceptive and therefore is COMPLETLEY BLAMELESS! If someone wants to bid without fully understanding what they are doing, then they deserve to be parted with their money. If someone likes the way that cigarauctioneer.com runs their site better, then thats where they should shop.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

stonecutter2 said:


> So the auction is now closed.
> 
> CigarBid never returned my email concerning this auction.
> 
> What's amazing is someone else outbid him to win one 5-pack for $45! So the poor fellow "only" got four 5-packs at $43 each.


....that is really sick. Especially with a Box auction up right now with a $46 Quickbuy option. LOOOOOOOSERS!!!
5 Vegas Gold Double Nickel Box-Press (20) (#1494542) - CigarBid.com


----------



## mando3 (Feb 5, 2013)

cigarbid has some crazy auctions, I guess people gets excited and bids like if they were in a contest.


----------



## teamgotoil (Apr 23, 2013)

IMHO, I think it is the bidder's responsibility to verify the contents of the auction and do their own homework as to the suggested value of the item(s) being offered. I don't think the pics are intended to mislead anyone. I have been on other sites where a common pic is used for all quantities being offered. I have only placed one order for 6 items with cbid. I feel I did pretty well on them. I took the time to view those items on several different sites to come up with what I was willing to pay. Then I bid accordingly. I got pretty lucky that I was able to win what I did. It makes no sense to keep bidding beyond what you could pay elsewhere, unless you have issues with other sites.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

mando3 said:


> cigarbid has some crazy auctions, I guess people gets excited and bids like if they were in a contest.


LOL, the e-Bay syndrome!


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

I received a reply from CBid last night regarding this:



> Mike,
> 
> We thank you and appreciate you contacting us about this. I will forward this information, to our Management Team for further review of this particular lot and bids. If there is anything further we can do for you, please let us know. We're happy to help you!


Honestly I didn't expect a reply, so getting one was nice. I hope they figure out what happened on this auction and someone doesn't get stuck too bad regarding it. I'm wondering if the 1 lot that outbid the others was just someone having some fun to see how much they could stick it to the person that was winning. Then the joke was on them when they won a 5-pack.


----------



## Dio (Nov 17, 2012)

It is a nice move that cbid gets back to you.


stonecutter2 said:


> I received a reply from CBid last night regarding this:
> 
> Honestly I didn't expect a reply, so getting one was nice. I hope they figure out what happened on this auction and someone doesn't get stuck too bad regarding it. I'm wondering if the 1 lot that outbid the others was just someone having some fun to see how much they could stick it to the person that was winning. Then the joke was on them when they won a 5-pack.


----------



## soxnationsmoker (May 1, 2013)

They have 5 packs on CBid now for QB $13.50..........Thinking about buying all 9 and contacting the guy who bought those others and make myself a little profit! :loco:


----------

